# Bloating after egg collection - how long will it last?



## lozza (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm currently on day 3 post egg collection and had my embryo transfer yesterday. Obviously delighted that I have reached this stage but I'm so uncomfortable and bloated that I feel quite down in the dumps. My tummy is hugely inflated, so much so that it's quite difficult to walk and I can't lie down to sleep. I have to sleep sitting up. I don't have any pain, and am managing to pass urine. I'm drinking as much as I can (around 2.5 litres per day) but it's such a struggle to find room. The same goes for food. I know I must eat lots of protein, but after a few mouthfuls of food, I really can't force any more in.

Is this normal, and if so, when will it get better? And should I be worried that it's the start of OHSS? Lozza x[br]Posted on: 21/05/06, 13:44I thought I'd answer my own question as I know it's information that I wish I'd had at the time. I was very unprepared for how I would feel after the EC and I found it very frightening, particularly as I was at high risk of OHSS. The feeling of extreme bloatedness lasted for one week after EC. I think it must have been a combination of water retention, swollen ovaries and a LOT of gas! I did everything they told me - lots of rest, plenty of fluids (around 2.5 litres) and a protein-based meal at least once a day. Eating was more tricky as I felt so full after just a few mouthfuls but I supplemented with a couple of glasses of milk per day. After one week my tummy started to go down and by day 12 post EC I felt pretty normal again. I hope that is helpful. If in ANY doubt about your symptoms (especially if your urine output goes down or you are feeling breathless) you must contact your clinic for advice (incase of OHSS).


----------

